# Piranha not moving



## tkbailey (Oct 23, 2004)

My red belly, which I've had for about a year is not being his normal active self. He hasn't eaten in several days. I usually don't do much to my tank. I have an aerator and change the water every so-so.

I've just recenlty changed half thewater in the tank and he still isn't moving much. I've poked him with a stick and he'll move a bit, but for the most part he just sits there.

Please help. I love my fish.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

have you done anything recently (change the tank around)

check your water.. ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH

what are you feeding him?


----------

